# Craftsman 3hp 2 cycle



## jayro (Dec 7, 2008)

Engine starts and runs pretty good but likes to miss.
I have cleaned the cab bowl and ports, cleaned plug, fuel is ok.
When you choke it the miss goes away. Any advise would be great.

Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine model number so we know what you have. If it is made by Tecumseh the bowl nut(main jet) might still be dirty. Refer to the link below, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean the tiny hole. Have a good one.Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> Post the engine model number so we know what you have. If it is made by Tecumseh the bowl nut(main jet) might still be dirty. Refer to the link below, I use the wire from a twist tie to clean the tiny hole. Have a good one.Geo
> http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


George, if you don't have one, you may want to buy a Honda jet-cleaning tool. Looks like a welding torch tip-cleaner with multiple wire probes. Probably runs around $20 MSRP today, I've had one for years and use it a lot.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If your engine is old enough to have point, they may need cleaning


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Paulr44;
That is way too fancy, I'm not a Pro like you other guys, I pick up peoples disguards(usually mowers) that they are going to trash and fix them or use them for parts, then give them to those less fortunate, the nice ones I sell for $10 per hp which covers parts cost for the others. I'm retired so it gives me something to do, keeps usable equipment out of the landfills and supplies a decent product to those who can't afford new stuff. However, I do all my work at an old picnic table in my back yard and since I live in St. Louis production is definitely shut down for the season. lol Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jayro (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks and I will pull the bowl nut out again.
I cleaned the lower holes. I will look closer for the upper ones. Also, only numbers I seen were on the pull start cover and they said Sears and some strange number.
I looked around the unit and did not see any other data plate or sticker. When I get home I will look somemore and maybe upload a picture or two.

Thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> George, if you don't have one, you may want to buy a Honda jet-cleaning tool. Looks like a welding torch tip-cleaner with multiple wire probes. Probably runs around $20 MSRP today, I've had one for years and use it a lot.


Yep, pretty neat little tool. I had one for years and lost it, got another and promptly lost it too. Now I keep a roll of twisty tie wire in my tool box, when I loose my cleaning tool, I just make me another...


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Does someone have the part number for the tool? or where can you get them?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Does someone have the part number for the tool? or where can you get them?


I'll try to post it tomorrow. It's in work, I think the part number is on it. Unless 30yeartech has his at his disposal...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> I'll try to post it tomorrow. It's in work, I think the part number is on it. Unless 30yeartech has his at his disposal...


All I can find is the number for the carburetor cleaning tool kit 07JPZ-001000.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Honda Jet cleaning tool*

30year & Rdoc - I think that's the old number 30year posted. Can't find my red (older) one, but the newer blue one we have is part# 07jpz001010b.
Paul


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Paul and 30 Year.


----------

